# Pakistan tour of India!



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

Pakistan tour of India.Indo-pak matches are always exciting.



> November 2007
> Fri 2
> 09:00 local, 03:30 GMT 	Delhi v Pakistanis
> Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi
> ...



Discuss everything here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2007)

What happened to "the cricket channel"?
Dead already?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> What happened to "the cricket channel"?
> Dead already?


Football channel is better.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 1, 2007)

arsenal_gunners has voted *Pak will win both.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2007)

No I didn't


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 4, 2007)

So kal ke match ka kya hoga guys.It will start at 8:30.
And i hate DD commentators. Yahan neo sports nahi hai grrr


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2007)

no options for "i hate cricket"


----------



## adi007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have heard that in emergency international flights are cancelled.If that's true I just wonder how will Pak team go back to their country since Emergency is imposed in Pak ???


----------



## kanaderohan (Nov 5, 2007)

india will pwn pakistan  , prepare to see uber pwnage in the whole  series


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2007)

when p0ki try to return home,we will see "The Terminal-(tom hanks)" repeating in Airport


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 5, 2007)

hurrayyyyyyyyyyyyy... india won ..................   ......... Boundry towards thirdman by robin uthappa off shoaib akhtar. It was his unique "Walking Stroke" which took the outside edge and flew to the thirdman boundary ....................victory by 5 wickets ............. Pak PWNED .....
Score
1-0 (INDIA)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2007)

Good win for India.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 6, 2007)

I dont want to see match on DD .I want to see it on ESPN . I liked the High quality cricket of T20 in ESPN.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 8, 2007)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> I dont want to see match on DD .I want to see it on ESPN . I liked the High quality cricket of T20 in ESPN.


haan yaar DD s**** pata nahi kaunse commentators baithe hote hai.  match ke baare mein kam gharelu baatein jyada chal rahi hoti hai.Aur ek commentator woh toh aise "char run" bolta hai jaldi jaldi kahin dusra commentator usey pehle "four" na bolde  and quality s****.Ads jyada hai.
We have the richest cricket board in the world really?


And what about today's match?Whats your prediction guys?

edit: India won the toss and elected to bat first. Diwali banao aaj Pakistan ke saath.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 8, 2007)

Hope india wins ..........


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 8, 2007)

Of course India will win.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 8, 2007)

grr Ganguly out.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2007)

pehla jhatka ganguly out.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 8, 2007)

Last time pakistan mohali mein Africa ke against kheli thi tab south africa ko unhone 196 pe all out kar diya tha  but khud pak 89 pe all out ho gayi thi 2nd innings mein champions trophy 2006 mein hehe.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2007)

haan i remember.
ntini ke ek bhi ball nahi khel paaye the.
umar gul ne run mare the.

haar gaye yaar


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 8, 2007)

grrr kya bakwaas bowling thi


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2007)

zaheer ne 17 padwa diye aur pathan ne first ball pe 4.
yaar,pakistan chased 321.
dhikkar hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 8, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> zaheer ne 17 padwa diye aur pathan ne first ball pe 4.
> yaar,pakistan chased 321.
> dhikkar hai


abey pehli baat toh jis tarah se start hua tha 350 se kam nahi banane thay.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2007)

main toh soch raha tha 400 bana denge par inhone to kachra hi ka diya.
lagta hai 20 20 samajh ke khel rahe the baad me yaad aaya hoga 50 over game hai ,wickets r needed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 9, 2007)

lool,man gayi diwali?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2007)

yaar RP singh woh chakka na khata toh jeet jate.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 11, 2007)

Even though we won today but fielding was so poor.Dropped too many catches.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 11, 2007)

^^ yup, and we always hav a shitty fast bowling..  if any contribution can be expected out of bowlers, it wil only be from spinners....tat too once in 5 to 10 matches....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 12, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> ^^ yup, and we always hav a shitty fast bowling..  if any contribution can be expected out of bowlers, it wil only be from spinners....tat too once in 5 to 10 matches....


Yaar sreesanth ko bahar ko kyu bithaya hua hai He is the only bowler who gives his 100% always.it doesnt matter if he goes for runs.But i always likes his spirit and aggression.

Gambhir taking on Afridi and saying those M**** words.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtKzdt9Wolc


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2007)

Match No 4: Pak won toss and choose to bat.. 

Pak 0 for 1 .


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 15, 2007)

tendulkar again out in 90's.
why cant he go that extra mile?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2007)

yep  .. poor guy


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

@gaurav_indian:  wtf is written on comments on utube link.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 15, 2007)

India has won the match.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @gaurav_indian:  wtf is written on comments on utube link.


It is there in all the India/Pakistan videos.
And they say common people want peace and reuninon lol.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

^yeah.it will help in learning urdu and hindi easily


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL I snoozed off for a while  during the last 5 overs before victory


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2007)

Poor sachin... 
Great show by the indians.Chak de india


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 15, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @gaurav_indian:  wtf is written on comments on utube link.


They are true pakistani. But we have kicked their a**.
I am loving it.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

^toh tum bhi gaali  likhnewaalon mey tha?  gaali padney ke vaastey(nahin,maahir hone ke liye!) utube jaate ho key?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 15, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^toh tum bhi gaali  likhnewaalon mey tha?  gaali padney ke vaastey(nahin,maahir hone ke liye!) utube jaate ho key?


 mujhe link mila thats why i shared it.I dont take their gaalis seriously.Aur mujhe kya unke jaisa cheap samjha hai.They are f**** jealous people.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2007)

^^Youtube main Indians bhi barabari ke bhaagidar hain


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 15, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Youtube main Indians bhi barabari ke bhaagidar hain


hmm mujhe shak toh tere pe pehle se tha ab yakeen hai ke tu bhi hai gaali dene walon mein se. s18000rpm toh tamil mein gaaliyaan deta hai wahan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2007)

Mujhe to angrezi ki gaalian hi aati hain


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 26, 2007)

We are in good position to win the first test.


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ We WON


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 26, 2007)

East Or West INDIA is the best.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

*West to East PAKISTAN is the least*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

saala 5 ke baad 6th wicket sadiyon ke baad giri.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

haha what batting by dada and yuvi today.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> haha what batting by dada and yuvi today.


if anyone here listens to hindi commentary then he knows that hondi comm became crazier at the time of the day's end.
one said-"ab toh yuvraj singh gendbaazon ke saath khel nahi rahe khilwad kar rahe hai"
LOL


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> if anyone here listens to hindi commentary then he knows that hondi comm became crazier at the time of the day's end.
> one said-"ab toh yuvraj singh gendbaazon ke saath khel nahi rahe khilwad kar rahe hai"
> LOL


haan woh commentator 4 run kaise bolta hai  "chaaaar run"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> haan woh commentator 4 run kaise bolta hai  "chaaaar run"



no its not like dat
its'chaaar runnnnnn'


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

haan wohi main ulta bol gaya


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^fm people are even more funny.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 8, 2007)

^Ya they are more funny


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^fm people are even more funny.


aur yeh chawanprash ka chokaa


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> aur yeh chawanprash ka chokaa



no yaar it is like"AUR YE EK AUR BSNL CHOKKA"


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> no yaar it is like"AUR YE EK AUR BSNL CHOKKA"


waah new sponsor mil gaya hai 2-3 saal pehle toh chawanprash tha


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

chawanprash to 20 saal tak sponser raha.Last mein to FM walon ne use record karke bajane lag gaye the,lol no need to say 'aur yeh ek aur chawanprash chokaa'.

But have you guys noticed that FM is faster than TV,TV par jab ball deliver hoti hai tab FM par chauka lak chuka hota hai.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> chawanprash to 20 saal tak sponser raha.Last mein to FM walon ne use record karke bajane lag gaye the,lol no need to say 'aur yeh ek aur chawanprash chokaa'.
> 
> But have you guys noticed that FM is faster than TV,TV par jab ball deliver hoti hai tab FM par chauka lak chuka hota hai.


haan i have also observed that TV lags abt 5-6 secs from the live match.
personal experience.
@devil-padh lo 11 ko exam hai


----------

